# -Microworms Are OK For Feeding Mantis?



## CockroachYet (Mar 6, 2007)

-Hello all, Microworms ((_Panagrellus redivivus_)) are OK for feeding mantids? from "worm" to beatle? are not toxic for some mantis species like may be the crickets? Thanks, best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

Crickets are not toxic. Never heard of microworms but I assume they are like mealworms? If so they are fine for food.


----------



## CockroachYet (Mar 7, 2007)

-Thanks Rick, so I will do a try with these. The question about the crickets was because their effect on Orchid mantis discussed on other post. Best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2007)

> -Thanks Rick, so I will do a try with these. The question about the crickets was because their effect on Orchid mantis discussed on other post. Best regards. Roberto.


I feed crickets on occasion to my orchids with no issues.


----------

